# Zsk sprint 2 troubleshooting



## crazyrabbit (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello, I purchased a zsk sprint 2 embroidery machine. It was working pretty nicely for my first embroidery machine and for the most part I have worked through minor troubleshooting with help from zsk online tutorials and the manual. The problem I have right now is that the machine stops after a few stitches and it shows that the top thread is broken but it is not. I can backup and it will stitch over that and then a few more then stop again. It feels like the thread is tight but I have loosened the tensions. Where it seems to be tight is the thread control spring. All the needles are doing the same thing so I can not imagine that all the springs have gone out at once. Any help is so greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

On a sprint 2 there are no thread break sensors on the upper portion of the machine. The only thread break sensor is under the bobbin plate, The red arrow shows the sensor that should flash on and off as the round metal arm moves back and forth when the machine is operating. Chance are this is just dirty and needs to be cleaned. The blue arrow shows the pivot point that needs to be lubricated just a little. Remove the bobbin plate, remove the small arm, and clean and lub just a little. replace and you should be good to go. Can't get the picture to upload will try again.


----------



## crazyrabbit (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help but that is not where my problem is, was,. The lcd screen showed a top thread break not a bottom, bobbin thread break, I also have a red light that blinks differently depending on where the problem is, top thread or bobbin. I found that the problem was from the thread control spring was in the wrong spot. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Are your springs rusty? Make sure the springs are moving. Check your thread path as well. If it is on all 12 then odds are the card behind the head has failed.


----------

